# Wife is looking to up her 'watch-game', need some advice



## canotech (Apr 26, 2018)

My wife has just started a new job at work and has decided she needs a decent watch, upping her game from the fashion watch she's currently wearing.

Her first choice was the Tag Heuer Link ladies watch but at £1900 for a Quartz it's stopped her dead in her tracks. She wants automatic (or manual wind) and quality. She has small wrists so I feel this may be tough.

Criteria are: 

Metal bracelet, that's what she liked most about the Tag Link
Blue or Black dial
Mechanical Movement
Budget £1000-£1500, so £1000 but will stretch for the perfect piece.

I've had a look at Longines, Oris and Hamilton, but nothing really grabs me. Omega is just too expensive for this particular purchase unless we looked for a vintage piece.

So, WUS - What do you suggest?

Cheers,

Cano


----------



## RuggerAl (Dec 18, 2014)

The unhelpful answer is something by Nomos, no bracelet options available.

An open ended answer is something vintage - I just got my wife a late 80s JLC 24mm with bracelet she adores. Vintage is most likely going to be the most rewarding for artistry and 

On the wrists of some coworkers I find Ebel and Raymond Weil. Ebel has mechanical movements (Ebel Wave - ~£2173), I think Raymond Weil only does quartz in the ladies model (far cheaper than the TAG).

Good luck, let us know what you find.

Edit: Realized none of the Ebel's have black or blue dials. That may be tricky with a lady's watch.


----------



## katfromTN (Dec 31, 2017)

Edit: just read the bottom of your original post OP and saw you've already had a look at Oris and Hamilton. Oops.

(Added)Ball has some good options: 









Maybe a ladies Oris Aquis, they have blue and black: 









Or a Junghans Max Bill on mesh:









Or a ladies Hamilton Jazzmaster or 38 Intramatic on bracelet: 









Edit: I just thought about the CW Trident series as well. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phigora-Watches (Oct 4, 2017)

How about a pre-owned Cartier Pasha? Steel links, 35mm steel case, automatic movement, black dial, around at $2,250?


----------



## KCZ (Feb 25, 2012)

How small does she want? Tag currently makes the Carrera auto in 28mm, at the top of your price range.









These brands have other auto models in blue or black as well.

Mido.

























Tissot.

























Certina.

















Rado.

















Tudor.


----------



## canotech (Apr 26, 2018)

Thanks all, some good recommendations there. I think we need to get a day checking some watch stores to try some of these on. Size wise, the watches she currently wears are small dials.

I got her to try on my SARB033 which is a 38mm and it was much much too big, so I think 32mm is a realistic maximum size.

I'd get her to try my 36mm Leonidas, but she doesn't know I've bought that yet


----------



## canotech (Apr 26, 2018)

Thanks for all the suggestions. We've now looked at the Tags including the 28mm Carrera that KCZ suggested, two of the Longines and an unexpected Omega Aqua Terra. 
Still lots more to look at, none of them have completely won her over yet. The Omega nearly did but is has no date so it's ruled out on that count.


----------



## userealwasabi (Jul 21, 2016)

I have a 5.5" wrist but I prefer wearing men's watches as they retain better value... The Carerra is a great choice imho I hope you will pin down something real soon!


----------



## mpatton4re (Jun 2, 2018)

I feel your pain... MY wife wants a ladies Rolex. Don't know what she's going to end up with. But one thing is for sure... it's gonna be expensive. lol


----------



## DripCassanova (Oct 15, 2018)

Try looking at the Breitling Chronomat SleekT or Galactic W1331012. It's a 38mm black dial watch and has a nice shine to it.


----------



## LauraLovesWatches (Nov 26, 2018)

Have her check out the Original Rados. I just went a little (okay, a lot ) nuts and picked up two Rado Mechanicals for under $500 each US at Ashford.com on a cyber Monday sale. I picked up a black and steel hyperchrome R32049152 and an Origional gold R12416463 (funky old school). The watches are so iconic, maybe something from the line would fit your search?


----------



## jkingrph (Feb 6, 2018)

I just ordered a ladies ball for my wife 32mm case, and a bracelet. Price is 599 but they have a coupon for 150 off so it's a decent deal for that quality watch.

The hour markers are nothing fancy, long slender tubes for good nighttime lume.

https://www.jomashop.com/ball-watch-nl2088c-s5j-wh.html


----------



## sbalon (Feb 5, 2019)

Movado Sportivo was my choice for wife. Less than your budget, but never the less great looking and working lady watch.


----------

